# Leucs making me crazy



## sikorae (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a proven pair of leucs and an additional female in a 24x18x18 exoterra and Im having trouble getting them to breed. The male has been calling regularly for a month or two and I have two lay sites (cocohuts with petri dishes) but have not seen any eggs. Is there anything I can do to encourage breeding with misting, temps, feeding, or just being patient?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

aha, I think being patient is key. Heavy misting might help. I have a group of six. I only hear two males call. I had for about a year now and i just seen 4 eggs in a petri dish. They weren't fertilized and i felt like they were going to go bad, so i got rid of them. I been waiting patiently and misting heavily. 

It also depends on the environment your providing them with. Pics of the setup will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Heres a good thread. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/82922-luec-sexing-mating.html


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

a good thing to do is if you know its going to storm mist very heavily. the barometric pressure drops when a storm starts up and this can increase the frogs breeding patterns if you mist them. they think that its raining like it would be in the wild and its a perfect time for them to lay eggs because of the extra water around so they dont dry up


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Leucs are streaky breeders. It is possible you're getting egg eating with the extra female. My females egg eat like crazy!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Check the leaf litter. Sometimes they find a better spot that they like more than the coco huts.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My leucs drive me crazy too. My male has been calling for a year. My female gets all excited and rushes over to him and starts pawing at him. He stops calling and acts like he doesn't know why she's there. 

It happens like this *every* time!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

At least she doesn't call back lol


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

My Leucs breed sporadically, as opposed to my Bakhuis that lay exactly 7 eggs every 7 days without fail. And my male calls every day morning and afternoon. He talks more than I do !

Because they lay in the leaf litter as opposed to the No-Tell Motel (Coco Hut), I have to keep a deposition site (4 oz water cup) in the tank at all times. It's not cool when your wife calls you at work in a panic telling you that Big Daddy is hopping all over the tank with a tad on his back and no place to put it.

Keep them well fed, lots of leaf litter, and mist the heck out of them when a storm comes in. They will make you proud !


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

jeeperrs said:


> Check the leaf litter. Sometimes they find a better spot that they like more than the coco huts.


Very true my trio will lay in the leaf litter and the coco huts and they are surprisingly good at hiding a large clutch of eggs from you


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you seen any courting?? Is either female interested in the male when he calls? I would watch for courting, if you do see courting look throughout the viv not just in the egg laying sites the following day. Mine lay of leaf litter and petri dishes regularly. It took me a long time to get mine to breed, and i had 2 males 1 female(fine spot leucs). Males would call regularly but never saw the female courting. Never even seemed interested in the calls. I swapped out for another female, and also got rid of the extra male, and With in 24 hours had 10 eggs. Its been about 45 days and I have 30 growing tads. I'll also say this, The new female that i got made it very obvious that she meant business with this fella. There was no question in my mind that it was indeed courting.


----------



## sikorae (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have seen courting and hopefully theres no egg eating going on. I wish I had posted this thread a week or two ago. It had been storming almost daily but of course now that I see the comment about misting in sync with the rain its nice and sunny


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

I noticed when I gave them a few large doses of fruit flies they really started to be more active following that along with DAILY doses of vitamin and calcium mix. They also seem ravaged after so I be sure to keep feeding them well. Good luck


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

similar situation with my pair of alimrante, i had them for 2 years, within the 2 years, only lay once, which was bad egg. Maybe there might be tadpoles in the tank, but i doubt it, since the male calls every few weeks. I actually gave up on breeding them, since they are still healthy and fat. Still awesome to see them being so bold. Good luck on the breeding.


----------

